# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  quel langage de programmation pour traitement d'image

## nano8308

bonjour  tous
j'ai besoin de votre aide ,dans une partie de mon projet je vais travailler sur des images ,surtout la dtection de contours et la reconnaissance de  forme 
j'ai commenc  lire sur les diffrentes technique de traitement d'images,et tjrs je pose la question de quel langage  je vais programmer par exemple les filtres .
j'ai un peu recherch, et j'ai trouver pas mal de choix ,le traitement d'image sous matlab et maple et les deux ne sont pas gratuit, openGL (glut, si je ne me trompe pas)mais je n'ai jamais travaill avec,et heureusement j'ai trouv un langage que je maitrise () JAVA 
maintenant la question que je vous pose: est ce que c prfr d'utiliser le langage JAVA ou il vaux mieux d'utiliser l'openGL (je suis prte de l'tudier )ou bien vous me proposer quoi comme langage 
merci d'avance

----------


## AuraHxC

Pour commencer tu fais des erreurs : OpenGL n'est pas un langage.
De plus si tu veux faire du Java, tu peux trs bien faire de l'OpenGL avec Java (Par exemple avec JOGL).

Aprs pour faire du traitement d'images, je pense que n'importe quel langage peut faire l'affaire, l'important c'est que tu sois  l'aise avec le langage pour te permettre de faire les algorithmes que tu veux implmenter. Donc tu peux choisir le C, le C++, le Ruby, le Python ou encore le Java, l'important c'est que tu sois  l'aise  :;):

----------


## Kangourou

salut,

tout a fait d'accord, l'important c'est surtout d'utiliser un langage avec lequel on soit a l'aise.

Un critre de choix est la prsence de bibliothques (ou de porogrammes dont on peut rutiliser une partie utiles pour le langage considr :
- en C/C++ : OpenCV, ITK
- en Java : ImageJ, avec bcp de plugins
- Matlab : la boite a outils Image Processing
- Python : PIL
- ...

Concernant OpenGL, il s'agit d'une bibliothque pour afficher de la 3D, donc a priori ce n'est pas vraiment du traitement d'images. Il y a peut-tre des fonctions de traitement, mais ce n'est pas la finalit.

A+

----------


## Nebulix

D'abord, le franais.
Commence par crire, dans ce langage que tu connais bien, ce que tu veux faire de la faon la plus dtaille possible.
Aprs tu pourras facilement traduire dans ton langage de programmation prfr.
Si tu n'y arrives pas, c'est que tu n'as pas t assez clair dans la premire tape, qu'il te faudra rerprendre.

----------


## nano8308

merci beaucoup pour vos rponses 
donc je peux utiliser JAVA, maintenant quel sont les API pour faire le filtrage et la segmentation par rgion EN JAVA?
MERCI et dsol suis dbutante

----------


## AuraHxC

Et bien tu peux te tourner comme il a t dit prcdemment vers ImageJ : http://rsbweb.nih.gov/ij/
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/ImageJ

C'est un logiciel qui te permet de faire des manipulations d'image. Aprs il doit exister des API pour manipuler des images et faire toi mme tes traitements : JAI peut tre ?
Je connais pas trop trop Java pour le traitement d'images donc je vais laisser les spcialistes complter ce que je viens de dire.

----------


## pseudocode

Il y a une discussion ddie aux bibliothques de traitements d'image utilises/conseilles par les membres du club.

 ::arrow::  http://www.developpez.net/forums/d32...alyse-dimages/

 :;):

----------


## TNT89

> Concernant OpenGL, il s'agit d'une bibliothque pour afficher de la 3D, donc a priori ce n'est pas vraiment du traitement d'images. Il y a peut-tre des fonctions de traitement, mais ce n'est pas la finalit.
> A+


       Oui et non  la fois. OpenGL est effectivement bien issue de la 3D mais offre de plus en plus de possibilits permettant d'exploiter le GPU afin de traiter des flux d'images, de vidos en temps rel...

       Bref, ce qu'il faut bien comprendre, c'est qu'OpenGL propose uniquement des primitives de manipulation des images... c'est  vous d'crire le code qui va vous permettre de monter le pipeline de traitement... ou alors de prendre une lib qui le fait  votre place...
 :;):

----------


## nano8308

d'abord merci ,vos rponses m'ont aides beaucoup , mais suis un peu hsit entre la bibliothque imageJ ou bien JAI ,j'ai vu pas mal de discussion sur ce sujet mais ca ma perturb en plus  ::?: 
votre avis svp
mes critres de slection :
simple  utiliser
si je peux trouver un bon cours ou tutorial (je n'ai pas trouv jusqu' maintenant)
et un forum pour des questions futures  (il y a sur developpez pour les deux)

----------

